
Why (almost) everything reported about Cambridge Analytica is wrong - randomname2
https://medium.com/@CKava/why-almost-everything-reported-about-the-cambridge-analytica-facebook-hacking-controversy-is-db7f8af2d042
======
alexc05
Cambridge Analytica CEO is filmed saying they would send "Ukrainian girls"
around a political candidate's house to get them embroiled in a sex scandal -
or set up a bribery situation to publish it on the internet. How they generate
creative that they feed to third parties. How they use proton mail with a 2
hour self destruct read after-timer so nothing can be traced back to them.

[https://businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-secretly-
fil...](https://businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-secretly-filmed-by-
channel-4-saying-it-can-entrap-politicians-2018-3)

And this guy is sitting around defending them?

Is that it or is he just one of those people who have op-eds delivered to them
so they "feed the bloodstream of the internet?"

What about the fact that UK citizens were working on American campaigns in
violation of US federal law? What about the Canadian company doing the same?

I'm sorry, but no.

You don't get to wave your hands and say "pay no attention to the man behind
the curtain" after all this shit.

~~~
lixtra
It's all claims by CA. Trump claimed to make America great again. Do you
believe this? The guy is not defending CA. He ends with

> I’m not arguing that Cambridge Analytica and Kogan were innocent.

But he rightly points out how the media is spinning the story into something
most likely not true.

~~~
alexc05
He starts off with a straw man. The argument "It isn't a hack" requires people
arguing that it _was_ a hack. But actually the reporting is fairly clear that
they didn't hack the data.

The whole thing reeks of obfuscation and deliberate misinterpretation. Capped
off with "sure it's bad but..." just isn't worthwhile if the arguments above
were fallacious to begin with.

~~~
lixtra
You are right, nobody calls it hack. They call it data breach. Which it was,
because the data was supposed to be bound by contract.

